# Super Smash Bros 64 - Sonic Mod



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/5101/



Spoiler


















Thanks to the efforts of the amazing N64 hackers who developed the "goldeneye setup editor", this mod ecreates SONIC 1 levels and music in SSB64. 
Every possible level has been reworked without causing the game to crash or glitch on emulator AND ON CONSOLE (Everdrive 64 version 3.0). 
That means that all model poly-counts, textures, and music are kept within their respective boundaries to keep the framerate and processing speed consistent with the original game, some stages have even slightly improved performance. ALL the custom music has been reworked BY HAND down to every instrument and every note.


*List of Changes:*
----------------
-New title splash screen
-New menu background and music from Sonic 2 competition results
-Player select music from Sonic 2 options screen
-All stage select images and text reworked to fit each level:
   -Peach's Castle is now Green Hill Zone
   -Congo Jungle is now Spring Yard Zone (includes barrel hazard)
   -Planet Zebes is now Marble Zone (includes rising lava hazard)
   -Hyrule Castle is now Labyrinth Zone (includes tornado hazards)
   -Yoshi's Island only includes the Special Stage background and music
   -Sector Z is now Scrap Brain Zone (includes arwing hazards, wish models could be changed to badniks!)
   -Kirby's Dreamland is now Star Light Zone (includes wind blowing hazard)
   -Saffron City only includes Sonic 2's Casino Night background and music
   -Mushroom Kingdom only includes Bridge Zone background and music (from the Sega Game Gear game Sonic 1)
-Starman item has Sonic 1's invincibility music
-Hammer item has Sonic 2's Super Sonic music
-New results screen background and music
-Single player levels changes:
   -Break targets and board platforms have special stage background and music
   -New music for all completion and fail results screens
   -Fighting Polygon Stage is now the Battlefield version of Scrap Brain
   -Metal Mario Stage is now Scrap Brain Act 3 with Boss music
   -Master Hand Stage has Final Zone background and music
   -Ending credits have the Sonic 1 ending music

*Installation:*
-------------
*Requirements*
   1. A fresh SSB64 rom. "Super Smash Bros. (USA).n64". Where you find the rom is up to you!
   2. The "ssb_sonicmod_by_ownsoldier.xdelta" patch located in the .zip file
   3. Latest version of the Goldeneye Setup Editor, download from <http://n64vault.com/historical-tools:goldeneye-setup-editor-1-0>

*Steps*
   1. Open the goldeneye setup editor, my version executable is PerfectGold.exe
   2. Go to the menu: Tools>Switch Editor Game>Super Smash Bros. (might not need to do this, I would just in case)
   3. Go to the menu: Tools>XDelta Patching>Apply Super Smash Bros. .xdelta Patch
   4. When the dialog opens up, first select your fresh SSB64 rom and Open
   5. Second, select the "ssb_sonicmod_by_ownsoldier.xdelta" and Open
   6. Third, rename the output rom to "SSB_SONIC.v64" (or whatever your want)

DONE! Now the patch should have applied to your new rom and you can start smashing in Sonic 1 levels!


----------



## x65943 (Apr 30, 2020)

That's pretty dang cool

No Sonic playable character?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

x65943 said:


> That's pretty dang cool
> 
> No Sonic playable character?


That would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 30, 2020)

Ugh, that woulda been sicc if they managed to get Sonic in the game.

Looks really badass though. Patching my rom now.


----------

